# need help gaining 150 horsepower



## gtodad (Oct 14, 2008)

hey guys i am looking to spend a few g's on my 05 ls2 6speed manual goat and i am not sure the best way to go i no i want new heads and possibly cam but i dont know what to get. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks:cool


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

IMHO, You'll probably spend $6 to $8 K for 150 hp. Depending on if you do the work or pay someone.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Is that 150 at the crank or at the wheels? At the wheels will cost you the most. Are you counting out nitrous?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Turbo, nitrous, or supercharger, any will do it, Nitrous is cheapest, Turbo leaves room for huge boost. Open up the intake and exhaust for flow. Power adders are cheaper than N/A, but N/A is real horse power. N/A- heads, cam.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Turbo, nitrous, or supercharger, any will do it, Nitrous is cheapest, Turbo leaves room for huge boost. Open up the intake and exhaust for flow. Power adders are cheaper than N/A, but N/A is real horse power. N/A- heads, cam.


A good FI is going to cost more than just a few g's, your lucky to find used systems for that much.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

gtodad said:


> hey guys i am looking to spend a few g's on my 05 ls2 6speed manual goat and i am not sure the best way to go i no i want new heads and possibly cam but i dont know what to get. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks:cool


Not an easy task with a few g's. Your going to need heads, LT headers, and a good cam at the minimum. Good set of compleate heads will cost around 2-3g's, cam with tune will cost you around 1k, exhaust around +1K. Your going to need a nice size cam something thats probably not fun being a DD. Some other things you "might" need intake, injectors, pushrods, and UD pulley. I'm leaving out the bolts and gaskets, all that stuff small but adds up. And if your not doing the work yourself, labor cost.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

my question is what do you specifically want 150 HP for? is it so you can say you have 550 HP? is it to go faster in the 1/4 or is it to go faster for the street? do you want it available all the time or just once in a little while like nitrous?
gears make your car faster from a stop and yet don't add any HP. a good cam might not make as much peak HP yet give more HP under that peak number than a "dyno queen" cam. goals of what you want to do it for change the answer.


----------



## seala8 (Oct 22, 2008)

i was at about 450 whp with my STS turbo kit (which also is for sale)


----------



## seala8 (Oct 22, 2008)

figure the base line is about 320 whp (20%drivetrain loss), i was at 450whp at the wheels on only 4.5psi, the LS2 can generally handle about 8psi saefely and 10psi with meth.


----------



## gtodad (Oct 14, 2008)

oh well i want it for the street and for the my 1/4 i have exhaust and i am going to get a intake


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

gtodad said:


> oh well i want it for the street and for the my 1/4 i have exhaust and i am going to get a intake


I wouldn't necessarily go for horsepower if its for the track and streets. If your bench racing, then I guess go for the most horsepower possible. If its for the streets and track, I would go with svede on that one, get gears, some nice DR's, and anything left in between including a tune to go with headers..... maybe the cam. 

Don't aim for dyno numbers, aim for 1/4 mile numbers.


----------

